# Happy story and encouragement from new family in Chch



## wammers

I keep reading threads and posts on this forum and from what I can see it is sending out the most confusing messages to anyone who is contemplating making the jump from their current country to NZ. 
I am sure that all expats will agree that once you have made the decision to leave your birthland, nothing will stop you from making the jump out of that country to pastures new. Some of us know exactly where we want to move to and some of us will have, at most, a handful of desirable countries to choose from. It may be that you have visited your desired country and could imagine yourself living there or that you know people who live there and are very happy, or like us, from the research you have done, it looks like it's the place for you. 
It took us about 10 years of thinking/wishing of emigrating and 24 hours of finally making the decision! Once that decision had been made, we wasted no more time and gathered as much info as we could and a friend directed us to take at look at this forum in the meantime. 
We remember well, feeling very optimistic and positive that we were absolutely making the right decision for us and our teenage daughter. That was until we checked into this forum and were faced with huge amounts of negativity, at the time. This made us question our decision to migrate on many occasions but we continued to stay with the plan.
Our daughter was due to sit her GCSE's in the June so we booked our flights in Aug 2010 so that she didnt get settled further education and cause an even bigger fuss about moving. Thankfully she was also very accepting about the move and could see our point of view regarding our high-pressured, stressful lifestyles and all the irreversible problems presently facing the UK. Maybe, this was because we never told her it would be a permanent move. We asked her to give it 2 years with us and then we would all make our own decision as to what we think will be best for us. So even though it was a wrench for her leaving all her friends, she was happy to to try another country and culture. 
So we land in Christchurch on 6th Aug (scared, excited, jet-lagged and incredibly stressed after the past 8 months of planning) to a country that we had never been to before and knew of only 2 people who lived here, but they are in Auckland. We arrived only on a 6 month visitor visa and 1 interview booked but all of the paperwork and skilled migrant checks, completed and ready to submit once a job offer was on the table. 
We spent our first few weeks in motels and once hubby got the job offer that we prayed for we found more permanent digs and got ourself settled. We then had months of waiting for the licenses and permits to arrive but luckily the reached us just in time before the holiday visa ran out. Big sigh of relief all round!!
Anyway, in a nutshell that is our story. But my reason for writing this is despite all the stress, apprehension, uncertainty, emotional rollercoaster that is attached to emigrating, my hubby, teenage daughter and I are all leading a much freer, happier, carefree lifestyle than before eventhough we have been in the midst of 2 major eathquakes since we got here!
NZ is among all the other countries in the world and is in the middle of recession and not only that, it is now reeling from a devastating earthquake too. No-one knows what the future holds for them, 12 months ago we didnt anticipate being in the middle a natural disaster zone, but once you have decided to take a life changing new direction, it is beneficial to keep the positivity alive and embrace all the challenges that face you. 
Please can I ask that nobody replies with any 'what if's' or ...'well but's' or 'Oz v NZ' or any national/global statistics with negative feedback! This thread is posted to help anyone overcome their doubts and encourage them to follow their dreams to NZ if that is where your head and heart is taking you. As you have read, we havent had an easy ride since we made our decision to move, by any means, but we have no second thoughts and love that we were finally brave enough to step way out of our comfort zone and make the biggest jump of our lives. The rewards have definitely been worth it for us!
Enough rambling...I'm done now...Good Luck to all those in contemplation stage


----------



## topcat83

wammers said:


> I keep reading threads and posts on this forum and from what I can see it is sending out the most confusing messages to anyone who is contemplating making the jump from their current country to NZ.
> I am sure that all expats will agree that once you have made the decision to leave your birthland, nothing will stop you from making the jump out of that country to pastures new. Some of us know exactly where we want to move to and some of us will have, at most, a handful of desirable countries to choose from. It may be that you have visited your desired country and could imagine yourself living there or that you know people who live there and are very happy, or like us, from the research you have done, it looks like it's the place for you.
> It took us about 10 years of thinking/wishing of emigrating and 24 hours of finally making the decision! Once that decision had been made, we wasted no more time and gathered as much info as we could and a friend directed us to take at look at this forum in the meantime.
> We remember well, feeling very optimistic and positive that we were absolutely making the right decision for us and our teenage daughter. That was until we checked into this forum and were faced with huge amounts of negativity, at the time. This made us question our decision to migrate on many occasions but we continued to stay with the plan.
> Our daughter was due to sit her GCSE's in the June so we booked our flights in Aug 2010 so that she didnt get settled further education and cause an even bigger fuss about moving. Thankfully she was also very accepting about the move and could see our point of view regarding our high-pressured, stressful lifestyles and all the irreversible problems presently facing the UK. Maybe, this was because we never told her it would be a permanent move. We asked her to give it 2 years with us and then we would all make our own decision as to what we think will be best for us. So even though it was a wrench for her leaving all her friends, she was happy to to try another country and culture.
> So we land in Christchurch on 6th Aug (scared, excited, jet-lagged and incredibly stressed after the past 8 months of planning) to a country that we had never been to before and knew of only 2 people who lived here, but they are in Auckland. We arrived only on a 6 month visitor visa and 1 interview booked but all of the paperwork and skilled migrant checks, completed and ready to submit once a job offer was on the table.
> We spent our first few weeks in motels and once hubby got the job offer that we prayed for we found more permanent digs and got ourself settled. We then had months of waiting for the licenses and permits to arrive but luckily the reached us just in time before the holiday visa ran out. Big sigh of relief all round!!
> Anyway, in a nutshell that is our story. But my reason for writing this is despite all the stress, apprehension, uncertainty, emotional rollercoaster that is attached to emigrating, my hubby, teenage daughter and I are all leading a much freer, happier, carefree lifestyle than before eventhough we have been in the midst of 2 major eathquakes since we got here!
> NZ is among all the other countries in the world and is in the middle of recession and not only that, it is now reeling from a devastating earthquake too. No-one knows what the future holds for them, 12 months ago we didnt anticipate being in the middle a natural disaster zone, but once you have decided to take a life changing new direction, it is beneficial to keep the positivity alive and embrace all the challenges that face you.
> Please can I ask that nobody replies with any 'what if's' or ...'well but's' or 'Oz v NZ' or any national/global statistics with negative feedback! This thread is posted to help anyone overcome their doubts and encourage them to follow their dreams to NZ if that is where your head and heart is taking you. As you have read, we havent had an easy ride since we made our decision to move, by any means, but we have no second thoughts and love that we were finally brave enough to step way out of our comfort zone and make the biggest jump of our lives. The rewards have definitely been worth it for us!
> Enough rambling...I'm done now...Good Luck to all those in contemplation stage


Wammers, thanks for this post - it's lovely to hear from someone so positive. I know that some people have had a difficult time - but I personally think there must be a lot more positive stories out there too. These forums tend to be skewed towards the negative view sometimes, simply because the happy people don't need them, or don't have the time to read them any more - they've playing all those sports, and socialising with all their new friends.
I'd encourage anyone who has an up-beat story to post here, so that members do get a balanced view of life here.

PS - I must slip in here (as I'm very excited) - we've just bought a 'section' (which is actually a cow field currently), so will be building our very own new house. Now the planning starts.....


----------



## jenswaters

Wammers, you are a born Kiwi!!! The fact that you remain positive and upbeat inspite of the very difficult and unexpected events you are living through means that you have made the right choice!! How great to hear that you have made your dreams come true. :clap2:

Topcat, I am looking forward to hearing and seeing the pics of the progress on your Kiwi Dream (new house)!! It will be great to get those posts that inform people of the costs, and pros/con's of new builds. You really are living the dream!

Yesterday we celebrated our first year in NZ. My (now) husband and I just had misty silly grins on our faces for most of the day, and kept congratulating ourselves on doing what so many people dream of...going for it! It's been the most awesome year, with new jobs, new homes and experiences, getting married (a REAL Kiwi wedding...us on the beach, kids in the sea, and 10 friends hanging around and all doing a shared lunch afterwards), and now having our 3rd baby (luckily due a week before Rugby World Cup Final which hubby has tickets for)! We are happy, we are relaxed, and our priorities are ideal....family, family, family. And our work/employers support it!!

Congrats to all those people who have made it, and found it to be the (mostly) positive experience they dreamed of:clap2:


----------



## ricks1088

I love these positive posts!!


----------



## 90199

Wammers that is an excellent post!!

One in the eye for the doom and gloom brigade that patrol these forums.

From the other side of the world, I wish you well,

Hepa


----------



## NZ4me

Late last year as we were making our decision, I posted a request for "positive stories" but unfortunately did not get a great story like this one. However, it did not put us off! I came here for a four day interview and on the fourth night, earthquake #1 hit. Didn't sway us. Packed up house and started work on Feb 7, two weeks before the big one. Still not swayed! My family and I are loving it here and are continually focussed on long-term plans for Christchurch. In the short time we've been here, we've met great people at work and socially. We're a mixed race family and it has never once been a concern - people are open, friendly and accepting. (I only mention this because there have been some posts stating otherwise in the past). It's all been very good - of course there are things that frustrate and things we miss, etc, etc... but that happens everywhere, just part of life. But from the 'big picture' view, it has been great, despite what has happened here in CHCH.

There's one more positive story!!


Bob


----------



## Daveswift

Awesome.....as someone making the jump in August-ish reading these posts is incredibly heartening.


----------



## anski

wammers said:


> I keep reading threads and posts on this forum and from what I can see it is sending out the most confusing messages to anyone who is contemplating making the jump from their current country to NZ.
> I am sure that all expats will agree that once you have made the decision to leave your birthland, nothing will stop you from making the jump out of that country to pastures new. Some of us know exactly where we want to move to and some of us will have, at most, a handful of desirable countries to choose from. It may be that you have visited your desired country and could imagine yourself living there or that you know people who live there and are very happy, or like us, from the research you have done, it looks like it's the place for you.
> It took us about 10 years of thinking/wishing of emigrating and 24 hours of finally making the decision! Once that decision had been made, we wasted no more time and gathered as much info as we could and a friend directed us to take at look at this forum in the meantime.
> We remember well, feeling very optimistic and positive that we were absolutely making the right decision for us and our teenage daughter. That was until we checked into this forum and were faced with huge amounts of negativity, at the time. This made us question our decision to migrate on many occasions but we continued to stay with the plan.
> Our daughter was due to sit her GCSE's in the June so we booked our flights in Aug 2010 so that she didnt get settled further education and cause an even bigger fuss about moving. Thankfully she was also very accepting about the move and could see our point of view regarding our high-pressured, stressful lifestyles and all the irreversible problems presently facing the UK. Maybe, this was because we never told her it would be a permanent move. We asked her to give it 2 years with us and then we would all make our own decision as to what we think will be best for us. So even though it was a wrench for her leaving all her friends, she was happy to to try another country and culture.
> So we land in Christchurch on 6th Aug (scared, excited, jet-lagged and incredibly stressed after the past 8 months of planning) to a country that we had never been to before and knew of only 2 people who lived here, but they are in Auckland. We arrived only on a 6 month visitor visa and 1 interview booked but all of the paperwork and skilled migrant checks, completed and ready to submit once a job offer was on the table.
> We spent our first few weeks in motels and once hubby got the job offer that we prayed for we found more permanent digs and got ourself settled. We then had months of waiting for the licenses and permits to arrive but luckily the reached us just in time before the holiday visa ran out. Big sigh of relief all round!!
> Anyway, in a nutshell that is our story. But my reason for writing this is despite all the stress, apprehension, uncertainty, emotional rollercoaster that is attached to emigrating, my hubby, teenage daughter and I are all leading a much freer, happier, carefree lifestyle than before eventhough we have been in the midst of 2 major eathquakes since we got here!
> NZ is among all the other countries in the world and is in the middle of recession and not only that, it is now reeling from a devastating earthquake too. No-one knows what the future holds for them, 12 months ago we didnt anticipate being in the middle a natural disaster zone, but once you have decided to take a life changing new direction, it is beneficial to keep the positivity alive and embrace all the challenges that face you.
> Please can I ask that nobody replies with any 'what if's' or ...'well but's' or 'Oz v NZ' or any national/global statistics with negative feedback! This thread is posted to help anyone overcome their doubts and encourage them to follow their dreams to NZ if that is where your head and heart is taking you. As you have read, we havent had an easy ride since we made our decision to move, by any means, but we have no second thoughts and love that we were finally brave enough to step way out of our comfort zone and make the biggest jump of our lives. The rewards have definitely been worth it for us!
> Enough rambling...I'm done now...Good Luck to all those in contemplation stage


Wammers, what a great & positive post & pleased to hear you are loving your new life in New Zealand.

I think sometimes once here & settled many do not bother contributing to forums they are too involved with their new environment.
On the other hand people who are disgruntled often use forums as a place to vent their feelings, warn other or gather support.

It's a bit like reading a review of a cruise ship, resort you will see scores from 1-10 & even though everyone shared the same experience some will love it others hate it.

Some people see the glass half full & others see the glass half empty.

Keep on enjoying Christchurch it is a lovely city, good choice.


----------



## anski

NZ4me said:


> Late last year as we were making our decision, I posted a request for "positive stories" but unfortunately did not get a great story like this one. However, it did not put us off! I came here for a four day interview and on the fourth night, earthquake #1 hit. Didn't sway us. Packed up house and started work on Feb 7, two weeks before the big one. Still not swayed! My family and I are loving it here and are continually focussed on long-term plans for Christchurch. In the short time we've been here, we've met great people at work and socially. We're a mixed race family and it has never once been a concern - people are open, friendly and accepting. (I only mention this because there have been some posts stating otherwise in the past). It's all been very good - of course there are things that frustrate and things we miss, etc, etc... but that happens everywhere, just part of life. But from the 'big picture' view, it has been great, despite what has happened here in CHCH.
> 
> There's one more positive story!!
> 
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

Welcome to New Zealand, pleased to hear you have not been put off. 

Yes NZ is very multi cultural, get togethers at our house are often a mixed bag.


----------



## anski

Daveswift said:


> Awesome.....as someone making the jump in August-ish reading these posts is incredibly heartening.


Good luck you must let us know how you settle in. I am returning in September after an extended absence & also looking forward to it.


----------



## wammers

Thanks guys for keeping this a positive thread. We are so glad that we didnt allow the negative posts to put us off. Knowing what we know now about this beautiful country, we would have missed out on so much. 
And what an absolutely cracking weekend we are having too - sun sun sun - very happy days


----------



## topcat83

NZ4me said:


> Late last year as we were making our decision, I posted a request for "positive stories" but unfortunately did not get a great story like this one. However, it did not put us off! I came here for a four day interview and on the fourth night, earthquake #1 hit. Didn't sway us. Packed up house and started work on Feb 7, two weeks before the big one. Still not swayed! My family and I are loving it here and are continually focussed on long-term plans for Christchurch. In the short time we've been here, we've met great people at work and socially. We're a mixed race family and it has never once been a concern - people are open, friendly and accepting. (I only mention this because there have been some posts stating otherwise in the past). It's all been very good - of course there are things that frustrate and things we miss, etc, etc... but that happens everywhere, just part of life. But from the 'big picture' view, it has been great, despite what has happened here in CHCH.
> 
> There's one more positive story!!
> 
> 
> Bob


It's great to see this post, isn't it? And we certainly are a mult-cultural bunch here! My idea of a 'typical' Auckland family is my friend's - she has Maori and Irish descendents and hubby is Vietnamese. They have the most wonderful daughter, born just two months ago. Now she's a _real_ Kiwi!


----------



## Darla.R

wammers said:


> I keep reading threads and posts on this forum and from what I can see it is sending out the most confusing messages to anyone who is contemplating making the jump from their current country to NZ.
> I am sure that all expats will agree that once you have made the decision to leave your birthland, nothing will stop you from making the jump out of that country to pastures new. Some of us know exactly where we want to move to and some of us will have, at most, a handful of desirable countries to choose from. It may be that you have visited your desired country and could imagine yourself living there or that you know people who live there and are very happy, or like us, from the research you have done, it looks like it's the place for you.
> It took us about 10 years of thinking/wishing of emigrating and 24 hours of finally making the decision! Once that decision had been made, we wasted no more time and gathered as much info as we could and a friend directed us to take at look at this forum in the meantime.
> We remember well, feeling very optimistic and positive that we were absolutely making the right decision for us and our teenage daughter. That was until we checked into this forum and were faced with huge amounts of negativity, at the time. This made us question our decision to migrate on many occasions but we continued to stay with the plan.
> Our daughter was due to sit her GCSE's in the June so we booked our flights in Aug 2010 so that she didnt get settled further education and cause an even bigger fuss about moving. Thankfully she was also very accepting about the move and could see our point of view regarding our high-pressured, stressful lifestyles and all the irreversible problems presently facing the UK. Maybe, this was because we never told her it would be a permanent move. We asked her to give it 2 years with us and then we would all make our own decision as to what we think will be best for us. So even though it was a wrench for her leaving all her friends, she was happy to to try another country and culture.
> So we land in Christchurch on 6th Aug (scared, excited, jet-lagged and incredibly stressed after the past 8 months of planning) to a country that we had never been to before and knew of only 2 people who lived here, but they are in Auckland. We arrived only on a 6 month visitor visa and 1 interview booked but all of the paperwork and skilled migrant checks, completed and ready to submit once a job offer was on the table.
> We spent our first few weeks in motels and once hubby got the job offer that we prayed for we found more permanent digs and got ourself settled. We then had months of waiting for the licenses and permits to arrive but luckily the reached us just in time before the holiday visa ran out. Big sigh of relief all round!!
> Anyway, in a nutshell that is our story. But my reason for writing this is despite all the stress, apprehension, uncertainty, emotional rollercoaster that is attached to emigrating, my hubby, teenage daughter and I are all leading a much freer, happier, carefree lifestyle than before eventhough we have been in the midst of 2 major eathquakes since we got here!
> NZ is among all the other countries in the world and is in the middle of recession and not only that, it is now reeling from a devastating earthquake too. No-one knows what the future holds for them, 12 months ago we didnt anticipate being in the middle a natural disaster zone, but once you have decided to take a life changing new direction, it is beneficial to keep the positivity alive and embrace all the challenges that face you.
> Please can I ask that nobody replies with any 'what if's' or ...'well but's' or 'Oz v NZ' or any national/global statistics with negative feedback! This thread is posted to help anyone overcome their doubts and encourage them to follow their dreams to NZ if that is where your head and heart is taking you. As you have read, we havent had an easy ride since we made our decision to move, by any means, but we have no second thoughts and love that we were finally brave enough to step way out of our comfort zone and make the biggest jump of our lives. The rewards have definitely been worth it for us!
> Enough rambling...I'm done now...Good Luck to all those in contemplation stage


What a great post, that deserves a rep up. it's Lovely to hear that it's working out for you, all the best for the future.


----------



## ninjacat1

*making the move*



wammers said:


> I keep reading threads and posts on this forum and from what I can see it is sending out the most confusing messages to anyone who is contemplating making the jump from their current country to NZ.
> I am sure that all expats will agree that once you have made the decision to leave your birthland, nothing will stop you from making the jump out of that country to pastures new. Some of us know exactly where we want to move to and some of us will have, at most, a handful of desirable countries to choose from. It may be that you have visited your desired country and could imagine yourself living there or that you know people who live there and are very happy, or like us, from the research you have done, it looks like it's the place for you.
> It took us about 10 years of thinking/wishing of emigrating and 24 hours of finally making the decision! Once that decision had been made, we wasted no more time and gathered as much info as we could and a friend directed us to take at look at this forum in the meantime.
> We remember well, feeling very optimistic and positive that we were absolutely making the right decision for us and our teenage daughter. That was until we checked into this forum and were faced with huge amounts of negativity, at the time. This made us question our decision to migrate on many occasions but we continued to stay with the plan.
> Our daughter was due to sit her GCSE's in the June so we booked our flights in Aug 2010 so that she didnt get settled further education and cause an even bigger fuss about moving. Thankfully she was also very accepting about the move and could see our point of view regarding our high-pressured, stressful lifestyles and all the irreversible problems presently facing the UK. Maybe, this was because we never told her it would be a permanent move. We asked her to give it 2 years with us and then we would all make our own decision as to what we think will be best for us. So even though it was a wrench for her leaving all her friends, she was happy to to try another country and culture.
> So we land in Christchurch on 6th Aug (scared, excited, jet-lagged and incredibly stressed after the past 8 months of planning) to a country that we had never been to before and knew of only 2 people who lived here, but they are in Auckland. We arrived only on a 6 month visitor visa and 1 interview booked but all of the paperwork and skilled migrant checks, completed and ready to submit once a job offer was on the table.
> We spent our first few weeks in motels and once hubby got the job offer that we prayed for we found more permanent digs and got ourself settled. We then had months of waiting for the licenses and permits to arrive but luckily the reached us just in time before the holiday visa ran out. Big sigh of relief all round!!
> Anyway, in a nutshell that is our story. But my reason for writing this is despite all the stress, apprehension, uncertainty, emotional rollercoaster that is attached to emigrating, my hubby, teenage daughter and I are all leading a much freer, happier, carefree lifestyle than before eventhough we have been in the midst of 2 major eathquakes since we got here!
> NZ is among all the other countries in the world and is in the middle of recession and not only that, it is now reeling from a devastating earthquake too. No-one knows what the future holds for them, 12 months ago we didnt anticipate being in the middle a natural disaster zone, but once you have decided to take a life changing new direction, it is beneficial to keep the positivity alive and embrace all the challenges that face you.
> Please can I ask that nobody replies with any 'what if's' or ...'well but's' or 'Oz v NZ' or any national/global statistics with negative feedback! This thread is posted to help anyone overcome their doubts and encourage them to follow their dreams to NZ if that is where your head and heart is taking you. As you have read, we havent had an easy ride since we made our decision to move, by any means, but we have no second thoughts and love that we were finally brave enough to step way out of our comfort zone and make the biggest jump of our lives. The rewards have definitely been worth it for us!
> Enough rambling...I'm done now...Good Luck to all those in contemplation stage


Hi Guys, it is nice to hearof someone who has made the move.:clap2: We are hoping to move out there next year after my daughter has done her GCSEs. Did you have any problems getting your daughter into NZ school and was she able to do A Levels or their equivalent? Have you managed to buy your own home yet?


----------



## ninjacat1

*making the move*



jenswaters said:


> Wammers, you are a born Kiwi!!! The fact that you remain positive and upbeat inspite of the very difficult and unexpected events you are living through means that you have made the right choice!! How great to hear that you have made your dreams come true. :clap2:
> 
> Topcat, I am looking forward to hearing and seeing the pics of the progress on your Kiwi Dream (new house)!! It will be great to get those posts that inform people of the costs, and pros/con's of new builds. You really are living the dream!
> 
> Yesterday we celebrated our first year in NZ. My (now) husband and I just had misty silly grins on our faces for most of the day, and kept congratulating ourselves on doing what so many people dream of...going for it! It's been the most awesome year, with new jobs, new homes and experiences, getting married (a REAL Kiwi wedding...us on the beach, kids in the sea, and 10 friends hanging around and all doing a shared lunch afterwards), and now having our 3rd baby (luckily due a week before Rugby World Cup Final which hubby has tickets for)! We are happy, we are relaxed, and our priorities are ideal....family, family, family. And our work/employers support it!!
> 
> Congrats to all those people who have made it, and found it to be the (mostly) positive experience they dreamed of:clap2:


It is nice to read another positive story. We are moving out there next Aug/Sept, but I keep asking myself "am I doing the right thing" mainly as I worry about affording a house out there and trying to sell our house here in England. We can't wait to get out there though. I am applying for Skilled Migrant visa and have just submitted our EOI. Fingers crossed


----------



## wammers

ninjacat1 said:


> Hi Guys, it is nice to hearof someone who has made the move.:clap2: We are hoping to move out there next year after my daughter has done her GCSEs. Did you have any problems getting your daughter into NZ school and was she able to do A Levels or their equivalent? Have you managed to buy your own home yet?


Thanks, so glad we did make the move. It's changed our lives so much for the better. 
We didn't have any problems getting Sarah into school as she was only going in for the final year, year 13. Your daughter will do the same, she will skip year 12 and go straight into year 13 too. This is to do Level 3, which I assume is equivalent to A Level or similar. Sarah has just told me that she is studying exactly the same book/novel in NZ as her friends back in the UK are studying for A Level English, so they must be the same for some subjects. From what I have read on some other posts (by people much more in the know than I am) it depends on the school as to the standard of the education, so its best to check with the school first if it concerns you.
We are currently renting a home and have signed into a 12 month let which will take us up to September. We still have to sell our home in the UK (easier said than done!) but we now know we are happy to stay here and have spent the last 9 months checking out all the local areas to see which suits us best. So we have just started to look into houses/land on the market and we have already seen a place that ticks a lot of boxes for us but we'll just have to be patient - not my strongest point though!

How is your daughter coping with the prospect of moving to other side of the world? It is a very difficult age to move a child and it wont be plain sailing-when we first got here, Sarah had many downs and only a few ups, but now she has found her feet and is really happy. She has met some lovely friends of all nationalities (kiwi, german, vietnamese, chinese, british etc) and is having an absolute ball. For example, she met a group of friends from school one night last weekend for a River Party (dancing, chatting, eating, drinking around campfire on the stony river bed) Thats what i call good old fashioned teenage fun - something that she definitely wouldnt have got up to back in UK! Anyway, we are so pleased for her - it hasn't been easy. Please tell your daughter that Sarah will be more than happy to chat with your daughter if she has any concerns.

Anyway all the best with your planning and organising for the big move. I'm sure it'll be the best thing you ever did too - just stay positive and organised for the next 12 months and you cant go wrong!

Mandy


----------



## ninjacat1

*the big move*



wammers said:


> Thanks, so glad we did make the move. It's changed our lives so much for the better.
> We didn't have any problems getting Sarah into school as she was only going in for the final year, year 13. Your daughter will do the same, she will skip year 12 and go straight into year 13 too. This is to do Level 3, which I assume is equivalent to A Level or similar. Sarah has just told me that she is studying exactly the same book/novel in NZ as her friends back in the UK are studying for A Level English, so they must be the same for some subjects. From what I have read on some other posts (by people much more in the know than I am) it depends on the school as to the standard of the education, so its best to check with the school first if it concerns you.
> We are currently renting a home and have signed into a 12 month let which will take us up to September. We still have to sell our home in the UK (easier said than done!) but we now know we are happy to stay here and have spent the last 9 months checking out all the local areas to see which suits us best. So we have just started to look into houses/land on the market and we have already seen a place that ticks a lot of boxes for us but we'll just have to be patient - not my strongest point though!
> 
> How is your daughter coping with the prospect of moving to other side of the world? It is a very difficult age to move a child and it wont be plain sailing-when we first got here, Sarah had many downs and only a few ups, but now she has found her feet and is really happy. She has met some lovely friends of all nationalities (kiwi, german, vietnamese, chinese, british etc) and is having an absolute ball. For example, she met a group of friends from school one night last weekend for a River Party (dancing, chatting, eating, drinking around campfire on the stony river bed) Thats what i call good old fashioned teenage fun - something that she definitely wouldnt have got up to back in UK! Anyway, we are so pleased for her - it hasn't been easy. Please tell your daughter that Sarah will be more than happy to chat with your daughter if she has any concerns.
> 
> Anyway all the best with your planning and organising for the big move. I'm sure it'll be the best thing you ever did too - just stay positive and organised for the next 12 months and you cant go wrong!
> 
> Mandy


Hi Mandy, thanks for your useful info re school education. My daughter doesn't want to go that much because she has a boyfriend and NZ has earthquakes. Anyway she has been told that she is coming and that is that. When she is old enough she can make her mind up where she wants to live. May be a good idea for your daughter to chat with mine. 
We have just submitted our EOI and are hoping that it won't be too long beforre we are selected. keep in touch


----------



## harveyevan

Wow, just what I wanted to read. We are hoping to move to Chch in the near future with 3 boys, put some of my fears to rest! Thank you


----------



## topcat83

harveyevan said:


> Wow, just what I wanted to read. We are hoping to move to Chch in the near future with 3 boys, put some of my fears to rest! Thank you


Hi Harvey - welcome to the Forum. Hopefully this thread helped to answer some of your questions on your first one!
Christchurch has been through it in the last couple of years, but when we visited a couple of months ago we were so impressed with how everyone had pulled together, and the real community spirit there. 
Sometimes disasters and difficult situations can really make a community even better - and Christchurch is a really good example of how that can happen.


----------



## Pippar

Wammers, excellent post, so glad to hear the positives, we move over at the end of the year and i cant wait!!! Looking forward to making that jump, you never know, some of our pathes may cross in the future, 
Pip


----------



## wammers

OMG it's over 12 months since I posted this thread -how time flies when you're having fun! And to be honest I haven't been on this site for ages too. 
Anyway, just wanted to give you a little update of our thoughts and life as it is now.
YES we still love it here! We are coming up to our 2nd anniversary in NZ and even now, my hubby and I still have conversations about how glad we are that we came and how much our lives have changed, for the better.
Since posting that thread in April 2011 we have settled even more and have bought our first kiwi home in North Canterbury and all 3 of us now have employment in Chch. And to complete our family we have just purchased our first kiwi puppy too!
Life is still as sweet as ever.


----------

